# ISPConfig - ubuntu 14.04.1 - Nginx: 403 Forbidden Fehler



## x79mgn (6. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
als erstes möchte ich schon mal ein Großes Dankeschön an dieses Forum mit all seinen Mitgliedern abgeben. Habe hier schon einige Antworten auf Probleme gefunden dir mir weiter geholfen haben. Habe jedoch nun ein Problem bei welchem ich seit Tagen nicht mehr weiterkomme.

Ich bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt:
https://www.howtoforge.com/the-perf...bind-mysql-php-postfix-dovecot-and-ispconfig3 

Ich habe "mailman" und "squirrelmail" nicht installiert.
ISPConfig ist installiert und auf Port:443 eingestellt.
Dann den vhost für Nginx erstellt der wie folgt aussieht:

```
server {
    listen 192.168.23.222:80;
    server_name isp.intra.net;
    rewrite ^ https://$server_name$request_uri? permanent;
}

server {
    listen 192.168.23.222:443 ssl;

    ssl_certificate /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt;
    ssl_certificate_key /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key;

    # redirect to https if accessed with http
    error_page 497 https://$host:443$request_uri;

    server_name isp.intra.net;
    root   /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/;

    error_log   /var/log/nginx/isp_error.log;
    client_max_body_size 20M;

    location / {
           index index.php index.html;
    }

    # serve static files directly
    location ~* ^.+.(jpg|jpeg|gif|css|png|js|ico|html|xml|txt)$ {
           access_log        off;
    }

    location ~ \.php$ {
           try_files $uri =404;
           include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params;
#           fastcgi_pass unix:/var/lib/php5-fpm/ispconfig.sock;
           fastcgi_pass unix:/var/run/php5-fpm.sock;
           fastcgi_param HTTPS on;
           fastcgi_index index.php;
           fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;
           fastcgi_param PATH_INFO $fastcgi_script_name;
           fastcgi_buffer_size 128k;
           fastcgi_buffers 256 4k;
           fastcgi_busy_buffers_size 256k;
           fastcgi_temp_file_write_size 256k;
    }

    location ~ /\. {
           deny  all;
    }
       
}
```
Wenn ich dann auf die Seite gehe wird diese geöffnet und das SSL-Abgefragt. Danach kommt ein 403 - Forbidden Fehler. Im 
Logfile finde ich folgendes: "/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php" is forbidden (13: Permission denied)

/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ und /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web haben ispconfig:ispconfig als Rechte
Unter /var/www/ ist nichts von ispconfig zu sehen.

Habe auch mal einen chmod -R 777 auf Verzeichnis /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web gemacht und die Rechte in www-data:www-data geändert aber bekomme weiterhin den 403 - Forbidden Fehler.

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Liebe Grüße Paul


----------



## nowayback (6. Feb. 2015)

ispconfig legt doch selbst einen vhost an bei der installation. warum hast du selbst einen erstellt und was ist mit dem originalen passiert?


----------



## x79mgn (6. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe einen vhost angelegt weil es unter 
"/etc/nginx/sites-available/" nur "default" gab und da seht nix von ispconfig drin.
Wenn ich meinen vhost raus nehme passiert unter "isp.intra.net" gar nichts.


----------



## nowayback (6. Feb. 2015)

hast du fehler während der installation von ispconfig erhalten?


----------



## x79mgn (6. Feb. 2015)

Nein gar nicht, daher verstehe ich auch nicht wo das Problem ist.


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2015)

Das Problem kann der Port sein, Port 443 ist bereist belegt für SSL websites, daher kannst Du ISPConfig nicht ohne weiteres auf den selben Port legen.

Am Besten deinstallierst Du ispconfig nochmal mit uninstall.php und installierst es dann mit install.php nochmal.


----------

